# Question about Pleco in cichlid tank



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

alright guys, so my neighbor no longer wanted his pleco so he decided he was gonna give it to me... 

so i gladly took it. 

this pleco is ABOUT 6"(all cichlids in my tank are about 2"-3.5"i attached a photo of him as well

my question is that will he disturb the cichlids... i notice he is very to him self and doesn't bother anyone.. but boy.. when the cichlids bother him.. he really goes at them...

should i keep him in there, or should i get rid of him?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

i have

1 common pleco looks like yours
1 bushy nose
1 cat

all are very aggressive if attacked, but have never hurt any of my cichlids.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Depending on the kind of cichlids you have, I would be worried about the pleco and not the other way around. Personally, I have mbuna from lake malawi and even though the four species in my tank are fairly tame I wouldn't chance putting a pleco in there. Mbuna are notorious for extracting pleco eyes.

Best of luck...


----------

